# FDR State Park Hunt 2012



## chrisclayton33 (Nov 26, 2012)

I got drawn for the FDR state park hunt this year and have never laid eyes on the property. So if anyone is willing to offer any advice as to general areas to check out please shoot me a PM it would be greatly appreciated. I'm going down this Saturday so i will have 3 days before the hunt to do some scouting and hopefully find a good spot.


----------



## markland (Nov 26, 2012)

If you look at any areas that have trails or access you will have plenty of company Sat morning.  Try to find remote, isolated, hard to access areas near thick cover and you will do much better but of course will require alot of effort on your part.  Look at Google and study the maps.  Alot of deer hang out around the red zone areas but they are off limits and usually have plenty of trails and access around them but there are some spots you can get into and just have to work at it.  Good luck


----------



## ga284 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good luck and kill one for Captain Insano


----------



## duckman31822 (Dec 2, 2012)

ive been on the park today looking around.. saw a few does, and alot of buck sign.. im ready!


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Dec 2, 2012)

well i hope i gav u a  good spot to start


----------



## Dupree (Dec 2, 2012)

If you don't mind walking over a mile send me a pm and ill give you GPS points for where to park and where to hunt.


----------



## hunter44a (Dec 3, 2012)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> If you don't mind walking over a mile send me a pm and ill give you GPS points for where to park and where to hunt.


 And bring a toboggan to drag the deer out


----------



## ONEALDODGE (Dec 5, 2012)

*hunt?*

Anyone kill anything? Did any good bucks get spotted? I have always wanted to hunt FDR!


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 5, 2012)

Heard about 12 shots Tuesday did not have any luck my self but sure was a peaceful sit! Curious myself I want to see some pics what came off it!


----------



## C.Killmaster (Dec 6, 2012)

63 hunters, 15 bucks, 1 doe.  Nothing huge, but a couple of good bucks.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Dec 6, 2012)

Deer from FDR
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=727245


----------



## Judge (Dec 6, 2012)

C.Killmaster said:


> 63 hunters, 15 bucks, 1 doe.  Nothing huge, but a couple of good bucks.



I thought you had to kill a doe before you could kill a buck?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Dec 7, 2012)

Judge said:


> I thought you had to kill a doe before you could kill a buck?



That was only the first year it was hunted.  There was a mistake on the letters sent out to the hunters this year that stated that it was earn-a-buck, which is incorrect.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 7, 2012)

C.Killmaster said:


> 63 hunters, 15 bucks, 1 doe.  Nothing huge, but a couple of good bucks.



wow 63 out of 250! the year i went i think there was close to 240 hunters. killmaster do you have the results from the flint river hunts?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 7, 2012)

peanutman04 said:


> wow 63 out of 250! the year i went i think there was close to 240 hunters.



Quota this year was 150 for FDR. Still less than half showed up which is fine with me if I am one of the ones hunting.


----------



## ballvina (Dec 7, 2012)

I was fortunate enough to have taken a nice one from there! I saw 7 deer including the one I took. I wouldnt hesitate to go back. Beautiful but rough country!


----------



## Judge (Dec 7, 2012)

C.Killmaster said:


> That was only the first year it was hunted.  There was a mistake on the letters sent out to the hunters this year that stated that it was earn-a-buck, which is incorrect.



Dang, that was "one" of the reasons I decided not to make the trip up.  I also had already got a good buck and had plenty of meat in the freezer.

I knew that was not listed in the Regs when I applied, but when I got the letter and it said it.  I was like darn rule changes.


----------



## Dupree (Dec 8, 2012)

It was earn a buck when I hunted there. I hunted it in 2010. I think it was the 3rd year it was open.


----------

